# anyone giving IIT-JEE?



## Infernal12 (Apr 1, 2009)

....on 12th April? Need tips lol


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 1, 2009)

Me givin too ... 
You are askin tips today ... Bhai only 10 days to go .
Keep your revision work going on.


----------



## girish.g (Apr 1, 2009)

revision??OMFG i havent started yet.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 1, 2009)

only revision and few mock papers is all what I am doing at the moment.
As I have told by my teachers to read nothing new this time as I wont be able to grasp it well.


----------



## Beckhamgal (Apr 4, 2009)

count me in too. Every pcm persuing gives IIT and some of 'em crack it too. Revision..phy chem to thik he..but maths..it never ends!!!!!!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 4, 2009)

I am just reading Class XI books for revision. Not yet touched the XII books.

R.D. Sharma for Maths.
And the Class XI references for Physics and Chemistry.


----------



## rajeshjsl (Apr 4, 2009)

Have finished chemistry except gaseous state and thermodynamics

finished optics,modern physics,magnetism,electricity,emi,ac .

12 maths finished already .


Remaining 11th portion of physics and maths .


12 part is at my best but not 11th part .

Then also hoping to crack jee . Otherwise aieee jindabad .


----------



## Ecstasy (Apr 5, 2009)

Goodluck fellows!!


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

Physics XI almost finished only Thermodynamics left
Chemistry XI finished upto equilibrium more 4 chapters left
Maths XI finished upto Combinations


----------



## Coool (Apr 5, 2009)

Ecstasy said:


> Goodluck fellows!!



+1


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 5, 2009)

crack jee or get cracked yourself in the exam


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 5, 2009)

> crack jee or get cracked yourself in the exam


Not cracing JEE isn't the end of the world dude.


----------



## avinandan (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah, right. I'm appearng 2 BTW. No chance of getting selected! Will try nxt tym with a lot bttr preparation


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^if you dont get it this time , dont waste your one year bro , it matters on campus selection .

better do good in aieee or good state boards comedk , or VIT, etc


----------



## Infernal12 (Apr 5, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> Me givin too ...
> You are askin tips today ... Bhai only 10 days to go .
> Keep your revision work going on.


 
I meant in-exam tips lol 



amrawtanshx said:


> only revision and few mock papers is all what I am doing at the moment.
> As I have told by my teachers to read nothing new this time as I wont be able to grasp it well.


 
Me too. Last day full time-pass.


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Only one in exam tip . ENTER THE EXAMINATION HALL WITH A MOOD TO CRACK THE PAPER .


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Apr 5, 2009)

Me too giving it...btw who said we've to study for it


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 5, 2009)

You crack iit without studying


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 5, 2009)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> Me too giving it...btw who said we've to study for it





 Just go and shade the bubbles on the first page blindly.........


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 5, 2009)

Hello i am in XII, XI pass too preparing for iit-jee, and today gives my FIIT-JEE reshufling test and also it is on 12th April. So, when there's your real iit-jee i have my class XI iit-jee.BTW heres a good problem for you all
if 
x + y + z + w = 1
x + 2y + 4z + 8w = 16
x + 3y + 9z + 27w = 81
x + 4y + 16z + 64w = 256 
find x,y,w,z without solving the equations please also tell how you do it.


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Apr 6, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Just go and shade the bubbles on the first page blindly.........



yeah thats what my strategy is exactly about...btw who's saying to crack iit for me its just a matter of luck 
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------


abhijangda said:


> Hello i am in XII, XI pass too preparing for iit-jee, and today gives my FIIT-JEE reshufling test and also it is on 12th April. So, when there's your real iit-jee i have my class XI iit-jee.BTW heres a good problem for you all
> if
> x + y + z + w = 1
> x + 2y + 4z + 8w = 16
> ...



i think we should solve it using matrix method isn't it


----------



## mannrak2003 (Apr 6, 2009)

My humble suggestion

After you have had all of your revisions :

Be sure to watch Sylvester Stallone's "First Blood".I don't know the exact reason but it sure gave me a lot of gung -ho self confidence.Again I don't know why.No regrets when giving the exam or even after it 

1.Get inside the hall with the attitude of John Rambo in "First Blood".That means supreme confidence in your own skill 

2.After the exam get outside the hall the same way.God ,will never forget the look on Stallone's face at the climax of  "First Blood".

------------ It's a looooooooonng roooad ---------------------------------


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 6, 2009)

^^lmao , crack jee by watching movies


----------



## mannrak2003 (Apr 6, 2009)

@expertno.1

Please,I never said that.Please read again closely.I said "_*After you have had all of your revisions :*_".


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 6, 2009)

if i watch movie after even revison , the movie will be grunging in your mind , your performance will decrease , better avoid it


----------



## mannrak2003 (Apr 6, 2009)

Whatever you say, it was my experience


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 6, 2009)

pc_game_lover2004 said:


> yeah thats what my strategy is exactly about...btw who's saying to crack iit for me its just a matter of luck
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...



But with 4 variables. Hmm.... could be possible but it will very long..


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 6, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> But with 4 variables. Hmm.... could be possible but it will very long..


Just go to the site iitprepare.blogspot.com
In this site (where i m blogging questions). you can find some interesting questions related to class XIth with their answers including this one and some will be my self made.
Just for hint
make a equation of degree 4 in a variable and use some of roots, products of roots etc.


----------



## ionicsachin (Apr 11, 2009)

All the best to all appearing for JEE09


----------



## utsav (Apr 12, 2009)

Make it an epic phail


----------



## utsav (Apr 12, 2009)

1st paper was easy  2nd will b damn tough


----------



## girish.g (Apr 12, 2009)

yup 1st one was easy, 2nd one was hopeless


----------



## utsav (Apr 12, 2009)

Ya hopeless


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Apr 12, 2009)

JEE hogaya...yeee...bada maaza aaya...i had a nap too during the 2nd paper...it was too easy for me to do so i lft a couple of questions...lol


----------



## expertno.1 (Apr 12, 2009)

^did you enjoyed the test of jee . Guys what will be cutoff for 2009 for you guys ?


----------



## nsalgaocar (Apr 12, 2009)

although i had virtually not studied anythin for it, first paper was too damn easy....
but second was much tougher


----------



## girish.g (Apr 12, 2009)

same here, just studied maths for iitjee


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 12, 2009)

Wrote it. Not too happy. There was an element of surprise once again, with the (0-9) integer number type answer questions. But it was riddiculously easy in Chem Paper II. I had fun only in that section of the WHOLE exam.


----------



## Infernal12 (Apr 12, 2009)

individual Cut-offs will probably be very low this year, since they are taking the average of ALL the people who gave the JEE 
The guy who sat in front told me he marked just 3 answers in paper I and 4 in paper II....


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 12, 2009)

I hope it will. But more than that, I hope its easier to get into these new IITs.

Even if I get Civil Engineering in IIT Indore or IIT Mandi, I will be happy to take it. (Civil Engg is the last option I have - I am NOT taking Chemical Engineering even if they paid me because I suck at those fields)


----------



## IITian (Apr 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I hope it will. But more than that, I hope its easier to get into these new IITs.
> 
> Even if I get Civil Engineering in IIT Indore or IIT Mandi, I will be happy to take it. (Civil Engg is the last option I have - I am NOT taking Chemical Engineering even if they paid me because I suck at those fields)



 Ppl have a serious misconception that chemical engg is all about the nasty organic/inorganic chemistry that we study till 12th std.in fact it deals with physical chemistry, which actually is quite interesting.the studies are limited to thermodynamics,kinetics etc. Moreover, chemical engineers get better packages than the ppl of most other streams in IITs.


PS-No, I m not a chemical engineer!


----------



## Infernal12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Im prepared to take up B.Sc Physics even. The branch does not really matter to me. I just want something to do with physics lol.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 13, 2009)

IITian said:


> Ppl have a serious misconception that chemical engg is all about the nasty organic/inorganic chemistry that we study till 12th std.in fact it deals with physical chemistry, which actually is quite interesting.the studies are limited to thermodynamics,kinetics etc. Moreover, chemical engineers get better packages than the ppl of most other streams in IITs.
> 
> 
> PS-No, I m not a chemical engineer!


But its still not a field I like. I am more into Computer Science Engineering, Information Technology, Marine Engineering, Mechanical Engineering or Civil Engineering in that order of preference.


----------



## nsalgaocar (Apr 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> But its still not a field I like. I am more into Computer Science Engineering, Information Technology, Marine Engineering, Mechanical Engineering or Civil Engineering in that order of preference.



even id giv preference to cse an IT as that wht i really wanna do...
as for chemical engineerin, i had resolved durin my last days of 12th to try n avoid  chemistry wherevber i can... be it organic or physical... i hate it all


----------



## rajeshjsl (Apr 13, 2009)

Man i am getting 183 , paper was damn tough .


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 13, 2009)

^^You are lucky. With 183 you can make cutoff for BHU. OR, you can get lower courses in IITs.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Apr 13, 2009)

I am gettin 170 - 175 
Cutoff is expected to be around 180 - 190.Anyone above 200 is surely gettin something.
BTW guys check ur scores as solutions are out and post here so can get an idea of our performance.
Paper 1 was OK for me but the integer type did me in 

PS. Do check solutions to bust your high marks imagination.


----------



## IITian (Apr 13, 2009)

> But its still not a field I like. I am more into Computer Science Engineering, Information Technology, Marine Engineering, Mechanical Engineering or Civil Engineering in that order of preference.



it's your call.i just wanted to clear the facts.Anyways IMO getting in thru AIEEE will b better than going to those sh1tty so called new IITs.



Infernal12 said:


> Im prepared to take up B.Sc Physics even. The branch does not really matter to me. I just want something to do with physics lol.



AFAIK there is no such course in any IIT.It's M.Sc. physics instead.These integrated M.Sc. courses are meant only for those interested in research works.if u r thinking of doing MBA or IAS etc., then there is no point in wasting one extra year with these courses.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey, does IIT have Marine Engineering ? If yes how difficult is it to get there ? If its tough, does any collage offer marine with AIEEE ranking ?


----------



## IITian (Apr 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Hey, does IIT have Marine Engineering ? If yes how difficult is it to get there ? If its tough, does any collage offer marine with AIEEE ranking ?



There is a stream called Ocean engineering in IIT chennai.u'll probably have to get the rank under 4000 in JEE to get there.No other IIT is having any such course.
For marine engineering, T.S. Chanakya is considered the best college in the country.
till 2 years ago, it used to take admissions on the basis of JEE rank(i dont know about the current scenario).
I never appeared in AIEEE councelling, so i have no idea about their colleges.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Apr 13, 2009)

Actually I am not looking at B.Sc but BE (or B.Tech) Marine Engineering. And I don't think I will even get triple digit scores in IIT-JEE. I really screwed up . I am hoping for a much better performance in AIEEE though because I am from CBSE.


----------



## rajeshjsl (Apr 13, 2009)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Actually I am not looking at B.Sc but BE (or B.Tech) Marine Engineering. And I don't think I will even get triple digit scores in IIT-JEE. I really screwed up . I am hoping for a much better performance in AIEEE though because I am from CBSE.



yep me too from cbse and i am a private candidate . I have studied everything on my own , no cram-schools or high school .

P.S- cram-schools means coaching institutes .

Looking for aieee though i have completed 70% syllabus .


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 13, 2009)

Hello friends i take iit paper from my friend. When do it then i found that it was easy.
Paper-2 was very easy for both chem. and physics but it was some what tough for math. Paper-1 was somewhat tought.
But all in all i think that
for physics it was easy 
for chem. it was also easy
for math it was somewhat difficult
note i m just talking about XIth as my XIIth coaching hasn't started.


----------



## ssameer85 (Apr 14, 2009)

both paper was tough i think soooooooooooooo


----------



## comp@ddict (Apr 14, 2009)

Physics was lengthy, maths tricky.

Saw the paper yesterday, man, it waz tad difficult.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Apr 17, 2009)

The first paper was easy except for those Maths questions but both Physics and Maths were tough in the 2nd paper. I didn't calculate the score or visited the website with solutions as earlier said by a member here, I may fell short of expectations.


----------



## redhat (Apr 17, 2009)

I found both the papers easy!
The inclusion of integral subjectives was good. Very easy questions. And certain questions in physics, especially mechanics in both papers was a child's play!!


----------

